# Alternatives to water...



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hiya,

I just wanted some advice, am unsure whether I am doing the right thing. Edie is now about five and a half months old, she is having about 30-35oz formula daily and two cubes of veg or fruit at lunch and two in the evening.

We have been trying to give Edie some sips of water throughout the day, only thing is she is not too keen on water. I have started putting some homemade apple or pear puree in her water but just wonderered if I am doing the right thing. she does drink it from a sippy cup not a bottle. I was just really concerned about the levels of sugar in the shop bought juices but also understand that there are natural sugars in what I give her. I dont know what to do for the best. 

All the advice says give juices only with meals but if I do that, she wont have her full milk or food.

Any advice or reassurance would be great.

Thanks,

Kerry


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Kerry

I gave molly juice only with her meals initially..she never had much so it was more of a ''sip''

With the hot weather I have been giving her more.

You are doing great hun..offered it but if she doesnt want it then leave it. Try offering at the end of the meal.

She doesnt really need juice yet anyhow as she is having plenty of formula so dont worry if she doesnt have any either 

love

jeanettexx


----------

